
Show HN: Mockoon – mock REST APIs in seconds - 255kb
https://mockoon.com
======
255kb
Hi! I created this new desktop app (made with Electron) to easily mock REST
APIs locally. It's available for Windows / Linux / OSX and still in beta but
with lots of features and a lot more to come. I developed it for my colleagues
and me to help us easier the process of working on upcoming APIs still under
development. Feel free to give it a try, any feedback is welcome :) Thanks!

To answer a common question: what differentiate Mockoon from Postman mocking
option? It's easier to set up, 100% local (no remote deployment), and requires
no account.

~~~
vorotato
Hey could you have the Telemetry be opt in or at the very least allow me to
opt out?

~~~
255kb
Sure! It's on the top of my list

------
RubenSandwich
Feature request: Now that you have mocked the RESTful API, it would be great
to generate documentation for it.

~~~
255kb
Thank you for the feedback. Nice idea, I will keep this in mind :)

------
ko5ta
Two features that come to mind:

Exporting to flat-file would allow mock environments to be versioned using a
VCS.

Importing OpenAPI spec (swagger) files could simplify initial setup.

~~~
255kb
Import/Export feature is definitely on the list. I need to investigate how to
do it best. So any ideas like yours are welcome! :)

------
tenaciousDaniel
Very nice work, love the dark UI.

~~~
255kb
Thanks! :)

------
zakshay
Hi! I have been looking for something, its awesome!

Apart the main use-case, I'm also trying to figure out how to fit it for this
use-case – For a specific URL I would like to capture all requests made from
the frontend app (JS) in production to the backend, and then replay it for a
local version of the frontend.

------
ReedJessen
This is really cool. It's like the counterpart to something like Postman or
Insomnia.

------
endroits1
This looks really beautiful. What use cases would this be helpful for?

~~~
vortico
This project is really cool for me. Here's my personal use case that it would
solve.

I always begin every Node/Express server project with a unit and integration
test file using the request-sync library to make a sequence of synchronous
requests and assert everything about each request in each step before
continuing. But I can never run those scripts to completion until my server is
written, which is much more difficult to test than my test script. (Yes, I'm
looking for a meta-test of my test script.) Questions like "am I checking the
data in the correct way" and "are all my status code checks the correct
number" would be answered if I could make a fake server first, then a unit
test, then the real server.

It's easier to make example data than to write a script to check everything in
generality if I don't know exactly how the server should behave.

------
notimewaste
nice ,is there any documentation for this

------
TheBiv
Branding suggestion: I would change the name/logo. Not to be PC, but because
the name/logo gave me an immediate cringe and I would have a hard time telling
my friends about this service by name. I know it's unintentional by you.
Please take a look at the 2nd definition:
[http://www.dictionary.com/browse/coon](http://www.dictionary.com/browse/coon)

~~~
255kb
Omg! English is not my main language and I did not know about this second
meaning :( This reminds me that most of the time when I try to find a name for
something I go to urban dictionary, just in case :D I forgot to check this
time...

Anyway, I do not plan to change the name for now. If it becomes obvious that
it is offensive for some I will definitely consider this.

~~~
vorotato
Raccoon and "Coon" are very different things. Being said Mockoon doesn't
actually make that much sense, raccoons aren't known for mocking. Mockingbirds
are, perhaps "Mockingbird"? MockBird? I'm sure you'll figure it out.

~~~
255kb
All mockingbirds are already used :) I personally like mockoon, sure Raccoon
are not known for mocking, but it's the raccoon who mock APIs, why not?
Microsoft is far from creating "micro" softs :)

